# Swift Kontiki - Replacement interior light cover



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I've just broken the second lug off the main interior light cover in my Kontiki - which means I can't balance it in position anymore.

It's about 7" in diameter and opalescent white - I'm sure I saw a website which stocked these, but can't find it when I need it. Any ideas of a supplier?


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

IanA said:


> I've just broken the second lug off the main interior light cover in my Kontiki - which means I can't balance it in position anymore.
> 
> It's about 7" in diameter and opalescent white - I'm sure I saw a website which stocked these, but can't find it when I need it. Any ideas of a supplier?


Bump!!


----------

